# Mr. Drinky's Knives



## mr drinky

Ok, I am starting this out with my most recent arrival (a modest start).

This is an 8" cleaver via Nathan's sale that has been polished up a bit and rehandled by Adam Marr. The handle wood is koa from Burl Source. 







k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Cleaver looks great. More knives please.


----------



## mr drinky

2nd knife. A Fowler W2 coming in at a tiny 168mm with coalish-brown colored leather sheath. Here are the specs from Fowler himself. 

BEGIN QUOTE

W2 Steel Clay HT
168mm cutting edge
48mm tall at the heel
1.7mm thick at the heel

160 grams balances 5mm into the handle 

just a little bit of Hamon but it's there
Full tapered tang - Black Linen Micarta scales

full convex grind

END QUOTE

I must say that this is probably my favorite knife right now. This was initially going to be my travel knife, but it has been used quite a bit in the short time I have had it and it will always be more than just a travel knife. I tried to take a picture to capture the hamon Fowler mentioned.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

My Pettys. (is that the correct plural?). Anyhow, I might be forgetting the specs on these a bit, but the top one is a 150 Devin Thomas AEB-L snakeskin damascus petty from the Las Vegas knife show a year or so back. And the bottom knife is an Rodrigue O1 core damascus blade. I'd have to check on the handle material, but Pierre's work is stunning. Pierre's petty is one of my favorites, and it gets extensive use in the summer when fruit is in season.

k.


----------



## SpikeC

Them's some tasty edge tools!


----------



## Andrew H

Those Fowler's patina quickly, eh? Nice collection, the handle on your Rodrigue petty is stunning.


----------



## mr drinky

My 240mm Fowler hasn't developed a patina as quickly as the smaller one even though they are both W2, it must be what I am cutting. I have a lot more knives, but I might get lazy and do a class photo at some point. 

k.


----------



## Andrew H

How dare you, we need individual (and preferably multiple) shots of each knife! :viking:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Take the day off work tomorrow and finish up! Very nice kit so far.


----------



## Justin0505

Wow! That cleaver turned out really, really well. 
Have you wacked anything with it yet? Turkey carcass for stock? Trees for firewood? Zombies for fun?

What's the steel? Mystery, vintage carbon? Convex edge?


----------



## mr drinky

Ok, next batch. 

The top knife (my first J-knife) was a gift from my wife. It is an SG2 165mm Mr. Tanaka santoku with ironwood handle. It was because of that knife that I looked into sharpening, posted on KnifeForums to figure it out...and well...you know the rest of the story. 

The knife below that is my 6.5 sun (197mm) Carter HG Fukugozai. I am still amazed at how this things sails through food. 





And lastly (for now), we all have them or at least HAD them at one time. This batch of knives are the ones I married into. They serve as decoys for relatives to use, and this strategy works like a charm. They get used often when family visits. But I will admit that I put ALL of them into the dishwasher because I secretly hope they will die a hot, moist death. 

Please note that I have included my letter opener in this photo. After countless times being used as a knife by family, it is an honorary knife in my house, but about six months ago I finally labelled it to clear up the confusion and prevent it from going into the dishwasher.

k.


----------



## mhenry

Nice stuff!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## add

mhenry said:


> Nice stuff!! Thanks for sharing



Yes, and here's to the unabashed Cutco exhibitionists! :wink:

Am with you on the Carter though...
Have a bunch of knives, but the li'l Carter sprout when in hand, seems somehow mojo'd to cut things easier and thinner above the others. :shocked3:


----------



## mr drinky

add said:


> Yes, and here's to the unabashed Cutco exhibitionists!



Don't get me wrong, I hate Cutco. That serrated Cutco puts me in a bad mood whenever I see it, but I strangely I don't mind the stubby parer for strawberries that much. It has a good geometry/handle to de-stem strawberries, but that was about all it was good at. However, my Grandmother just died a couple weeks ago and she had a whole set of Cutcos mounted on the wall, and I came really close to taking them, but then I though I would never get rid of them and I would have to live with them forever. 

k.


----------



## tk59

mr drinky said:


> ...Please note that I have included my letter opener in this photo. After countless times being used as a knife by family, it is an honorary knife in my house, but about six months ago I finally labelled it to clear up the confusion and prevent it from going into the dishwasher...


:rofl2: Looks like a great kid knife for bananas n such. Lemme know if you ever want to get rid of your Carter. I'm looking for one just about that size.


----------



## mr drinky

Justin0505 said:


> Wow! That cleaver turned out really, really well.
> Have you wacked anything with it yet? Turkey carcass for stock? Trees for firewood? Zombies for fun?
> 
> What's the steel? Mystery, vintage carbon? Convex edge?



Hmmm. No, I haven't whacked anything with it yet, turkey came too late and the zombies don't come until Christmas...oh wait, I mean the relatives come at Christmas...not zombies. Steel is a mystery and it is all polished now, so I will have to wait to see how the steel reacts. It looks stainless, but there is some pitting on both sides. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That metal parer in the bottom is the knife that tried to take my brother's thumb off when we were kids.


----------



## Hattorichop

Mr Drinky, I noticed you said your Tanaka santoku was made with SG2 steel but in fact it is R2.

I have the 240 Tanaka gyuto in R2 and I feel it is one of the best knife steels out there.


----------



## James

Hattorichop said:


> Mr Drinky, I noticed you said your Tanaka santoku was made with SG2 steel but in fact it is R2.
> 
> I have the 240 Tanaka gyuto in R2 and I feel it is one of the best knife steels out there.



Unless I'm mistaken, Tanaka ran through a few different steels for that particular line. I'm pretty sure there's a cowry x version out there in addition to sg2 and r2


----------



## Hattorichop

James said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Tanaka ran through a few different steels for that particular line. I'm pretty sure there's a cowry x version out there in addition to sg2 and r2



OK, I did not realize that.

Thanks James for pointing that out.

Mr. Drinky, just ignore me.


----------



## mr drinky

James said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Tanaka ran through a few different steels for that particular line. I'm pretty sure there's a cowry x version out there in addition to sg2 and r2



Yeah, I think the current ones are R2, but mine was before that and likely after cowry x. By the time I knew enough about knives to care about exact steels and checked what the knife was made of he was making them in sg2 I think, so I assumed that was the steel. I might be wrong though. It was a gift after all.

k.


----------



## SpikeC

mr drinky said:


> However, my Grandmother just died a couple weeks ago and she had a whole set of Cutcos mounted on the wall, and I came really close to taking them, but then I though I would never get rid of them and I would have to live with them forever.
> 
> k.



Sincere condolences on the loss of your Granny. Having one of her Gutco knives might be a nice ironic memento, though?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That Tanaka is a beautiful knife. I don't usually covet damascus, but yours is an exception. I love the handle on it too (including the pins). 

Sorry for the loss of your grandmother K.


----------



## mr drinky

Thanks for the condolences Johnny and Spike. She was pretty healthy went in for surgery and just never woke up. I guess that happens, but it is always a surprise it seems. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

My grandmother is about to turn 101 and is contemplating a shoulder surgery, which she says she is prepared to not wake up from (I'm not sure the rest of us feel the same way, but I hate to see her in pain, so the risk seems worth it). If you have to go, I suppose that is as good and peaceful a way as any. Hopefully your grandmother lived a good long life and you all have happy memories of your time with her.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I just went to EE to drool over Tanakas. All sold out. Thank god!


----------



## Hattorichop

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I just went to EE to drool over Tanakas. All sold out. Thank god!



Do not look at Japanesechefknife.com then or you will be sorry!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Hattorichop said:


> Do not look at Japanesechefknife.com then or you will be sorry!



I forgot that Koki carries these (he already owes me a Masamoto KS gyuto and petty, so I have been staying away from his website until they arrive).

Turns out "The Best Things" carries the line as well. And they look pretty good. Prettay, prettay, prettay, pretty good. 

http://thebestthings.com/knives/tanaka.htm


----------



## Andrew H

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I forgot that Koki carries these (he already owes me a Masamoto KS gyuto and petty, so I have been staying away from his website until they arrive).
> 
> Turns out "The Best Things" carries the line as well. And they look pretty good. Prettay, prettay, prettay, pretty good.
> 
> http://thebestthings.com/knives/tanaka.htm



Curb!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Andrew H said:


> Curb!



:wink:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Don't forget this beauty!


----------



## mr drinky

My pride and joy. Just needs a little stropping.

k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

What the hell it this? Were you banging it against the edge of anvil or something?


----------



## mr drinky

Marko Tsourkan said:


> What the hell it this? Were you banging it against the edge of anvil or something?



It was just a joke picture from another thread about "why I travel with knives". That banged up blade is actually in the knife block right now at the place I am renting. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Now that I got my package back from Dave, I will add a few more photos. On top is the Kikuichi TKC that Dave recently rehandled. The handle looks amazing in person. 

In the middle is my Hiro AS from the first rehandle pre-buy Dave did a couple years back. Mine was the second one he did. 

And the bottom knife is my #10 Martell. Also fresh from Dave after a slight regrind. The Martell maker's mark is on the opposite side of the Japanese knives.

k.


----------



## Burl Source

mr drinky said:


> Now that I got my package back from Dave, I will add a few more photos. On top is the Kikuichi TKC that Dave recently rehandled. The handle looks amazing in person.
> In the middle is my Hiro AS from the first rehandle pre-buy Dave did a couple years back. Mine was the second one he did.
> And the bottom knife is my #10 Martell. Also fresh from Dave after a slight regrind. The Martell maker's mark is on the opposite side of the Japanese knives.
> k.



All 3 of these look really nice.


----------



## heldentenor

Didn't realize that you had Martell re-handle #2 from the first Hiro group buy, Drinky. I have #1 from the group buy, and am moving to St. Paul in August. We'll have to compare notes and test them against your Martell gyuto.


----------



## mr drinky

Definitely. And on that day of your move the quality of knives in MN will go up overall. There aren't many of us Minnesotans. Btw my first Hiro is in the shop getting thinned up and some etched racing stripes put on  Good luck on the move.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I've been delinquent on posting the rest of my knives. I think I was mesmerized by Rick's photos 

Anyhow here are a couple more pictures. The first one is of the kids knives. In order: Kai, Suncraft, Misono, Konosuke Nakiri, Toyokuni, and Masahiro. 

The second picture is of my other knives: Mitsuaki-T* paper knife, Kansei pocket folder, folding lift-bevel Kiridashi, and Zakuri damascus from JKI.

k.


----------



## mhlee

I forgot that you rehandled your Misono child's knife! I thought that was so awesome when you originally did it.


----------



## apicius9

What's the spalted folder? That looks cool also...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> What's the spalted folder? That looks cool also...
> 
> Stefan



It is oak, but I have to say that it was cracked when I got it (and the knife was half price because of it), so I am going to try fill it with CA glue and sand it to fix her up.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

The kiddie knife collection is incredible. The re-handled Misono (of course), and that Konosuke nakiri...incredible!


----------



## mr drinky

Some more knives.

First photo is of my other gyutos: DT 270, Ealy 270, Fowler 270, and Misono UX10 240.

Next picture is of my smalls: Kanemasa petty, Rodrigue parer, Rodrigue parer, and Miyabi parer.

Then I threw in a family picture of handles and a patina shot on my two Fowlers and Martell.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Holy :censored:! That is some serious handle action!


----------



## heldentenor

The impending arrival of your suji from Marko will put another gilded layer on an already brilliant collection. Nice!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Love those patinas too.

Fantastic, all of it.


----------



## mattrud

Very nice set sir, thanks for sharing


----------



## mr drinky

Thought I would had a picture of my HHH blade on a stack of wood.

k.


----------



## NO ChoP!

It's funny, traditionally we are so used to seeing westerns with factory black handles. We all run to change them with cool burls and such; so much that this HHH in black seems unusually elegant and stunning.

Great collection.


----------



## Lefty

It sure does! So...how's it cut?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That HHH is a monster!


----------



## jmforge

Black sympathetic materials be pedestrian. Black wood is kewl. :doublethumbsup:


NO ChoP! said:


> It's funny, traditionally we are so used to seeing westerns with factory black handles. We all run to change them with cool burls and such; so much that this HHH in black seems unusually elegant and stunning.
> 
> Great collection.


----------

